# Replying to a thread



## Ming the Merciless (30 Sep 2019)

If I reply to a thread but I'm just typing something in the text box, not replying to a person. Then the text box hides below the virtual keyboard on an iPad. Is it possible for the software to recognise I'm typing in the reply box and scroll it above the keyboard? It does this if I'm reply to a specific person on the thread.


----------



## Milkfloat (30 Sep 2019)

I am typing on an iPad and it does not do it for me. Running 13.1.1


----------



## Shaun (30 Sep 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> If I reply to a thread but I'm just typing something in the text box, not replying to a person. Then the text box hides below the virtual keyboard on an iPad. Is it possible for the software to recognise I'm typing in the reply box and scroll it above the keyboard? It does this if I'm reply to a specific person on the thread.


Is it a full-sized iPad or and iPad Mini? ... are you using the default Safari browser? ... and is the iPad in landscape or portrait mode?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> Is it a full-sized iPad or and iPad Mini? ... are you using the default Safari browser? ... and is the iPad in landscape or portrait mode?



Full size 
Yes - Safari
Portrait


----------



## Shaun (18 Oct 2019)

@YukonBoy - just wondered if this is still happening?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Oct 2019)

Shaun said:


> @YukonBoy - just wondered if this is still happening?



Been on hols. Will check in next few days


----------

